# bull sharks at CBBT?



## fishinswede (May 27, 2009)

Fished from shore at CBBT on 6/15, saw a large brown fish about 5' long with dorsal and tail fins sticking out of the water swimming around the pilings about 40-50 yds out. Only saw it a few seconds at a time, thought it looked like a shark but didn't expect to see one around the bridge. Someone else suggested it might be a cobia, but I was reading another post on P&S that talked about bull sharks around CBBT. Does anyone know if that's true? Those are nasty customers--responsible for several attacks and a couple deaths in the Florida area. I don't like the idea of wading up to my waist in water shared by those critters, especially with live bait.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

fishinswede said:


> Fished from shore at CBBT on 6/15, saw a large brown fish about 5' long with dorsal and tail fins sticking out of the water swimming around the pilings about 40-50 yds out. Only saw it a few seconds at a time, thought it looked like a shark but didn't expect to see one around the bridge. Someone else suggested it might be a cobia, but I was reading another post on P&S that talked about bull sharks around CBBT. Does anyone know if that's true? Those are nasty customers--responsible for several attacks and a couple deaths in the Florida area. I don't like the idea of wading up to my waist in water shared by those critters, especially with live bait.


Yes there is bull sharks out there .. That being said that was probably a cobia there in the bay Now and they like cruising up top around the pilings


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Next time you go out there have a large spinning rod pre-rigged with a large bucktail tipped with a plastic body and be ready. You may never see that again this season, but if you do....


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I saw one last season off the Little Creek jetties, looked like a shark but it was a Cobe, with ray in tow. I casted and casted on that brown clown to no avail. Oh well. 

Skunk


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Probably a cobe, the only brown shark you will see is a nurse shark, and they are always on bottom.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Plenty of bull sharks around here. Girl that got attacked a few years ago got her foot taken off by a bull. Think that was the one whose boyfreind died in the same attack.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

> I don't like the idea of wading up to my waist in water shared by those critters, especially with live bait.


If you're wading you're sharing it with plenty of toothy critters, not seeing any don't mean they're not there.

You most likely saw a nice size cobia around the CBBT.


----------



## Cricket468 (May 17, 2009)

MOst likely a cobia, you should have been casting! Seriously, we've seen bull sharks near Ragged island, by the James River Bridge....Hey, thats bay life..: )


----------



## derekmalpass (Apr 27, 2009)

they've spotted over a dozen in the 200+ lb range in pound nets near the concrete ships.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

the most common sharks in the bay are dusky, brownsandbar,sandtiger,blacktip,bull,tiger,and sharpnose,but i have caught a porbeagle off of seagull so you never know, it is their world it is scary wadin and surfin out their .:beer:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

skider said:


> the most common sharks in the bay are dusky, brownsandbar,sandtiger,blacktip,bull,tiger,and sharpnose,but i have caught a porbeagle off of seagull so you never know, it is their world it is scary wadin and surfin out their .:beer:



I highly doubt you caught a porebeagle shark. off seagull.
Or anywhere south of New Jersey.. There cold water Pealagics.. You musta mistaken it for a dusky or maybe a mako


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

eaglesfanguy said:


> you musta mistaken it for a dusky or maybe a mako


Mako In the BAY.. Someone is Confused !!


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

I KNOW MY SHARKS ,I STILL HAVE THE JAWS ITS A CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENT ,THE SHARK WAS ABOUT TEN POUNDS IT HAD ALARGE STAINLESS STEEL HOOK STUCK IN HIS MOUTH ,WE WAS ALSO CRUSHING THE GREY TROUT THAT NIGHT I WISH I HAD THE MONEY BACK THEN 1989 TO GET THE FISH MOUNTED LOOKED LIKE A MINIATURE GREAT WHITE ,BUT THOSE SHARKS ARE BORN FIVE FEET LONG.AT FIRST I THOUGHT IT WAS A MAKO BUT IT WAS TOO GREY AND THE TEETH ARE DIFFERENT . IF YALL DONT BELIEVE ME OH WELL IM NOT A BULL SH$#%er.:beer::beer:


----------



## Toad_Fish (Mar 30, 2009)

I do alot of fishing in the bay at the cbbt i have seen MAKOS AN bulls .I have hooked 2 bulls at PLO at the end of sep about 4 years ago an have seen them up in the Potomac as far north as 301bridge in chum fishing 4 blues & rocks.:fishing:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Maybe it was. Id love to se the jaws from it. Could you take a couple pics, and show us off?


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont have a digital camera, i need to go in the attic any way ill see what i can do.


----------



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

so its possible to catch a shark from the surf. my friend said he caught a little one before but didnt really belive him. how do i go about catching one i would love to cut the jaws out of maybe mount it.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

YOUR NOT SUPPOSED TO SHARK FISH FROM THE SURF ANYMORE,THE PARKING LOT SOUTH OF LIP AND THE MARKET AT SANDBRIDGE USED TO BE THE DESIGNATED SHARK FISHIN HOLES BUT THAT WAS TWENTY SOME YEARS AGO ,LOTS OF BEASTS ,WHEN I LIVED AT 83 ST IN THE EARLY NINETIES I CAUGHT A LOT OF 2 -6 FOOT SHARKS WHILE DRUM FISHING . REMEMBER THAT THE SIZE AND BAG LIMITS HAVE CHANGED ON HARVESTING,ICAUGHT A 3FOOT BLACKTIP YESTERDAY ON MY KING RIG AT THE LIP ALL MY HOOKS WERE DOWN HIS THROAT AND HAD ALREADY CUT HIS GILLS I TRIED AS BEST I COULD TO GET HIM FREE BUT I COULDNT SO BACK HE WENT TO DIEI FEEL BAD ABOUT THAT BUT THEY GOTTA BE 54" TO KEEP NOW LOTA GOOD MEAT GONE TO THE CRABS. I DONT KNOW ABOUT USING WIRE ANYMORE BUT GOOD100# MONO WILL WORK AND YOU CAN TELL THE LAW YOUR DRUM OR COBIA FISHIN.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Great stuff skidder, but can you turn down the volume a little? My neighbors are trying to sleep. Thanks.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fshn_brb said:


> Great stuff skidder, but can you turn down the volume a little? My neighbors are trying to sleep. Thanks.


lol, funniest post of the year.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Here's some food for thought.  After the page loads....point your mouse clicker anywhere within the water. Then move it around...slow..fast...whatever pace you like....and see what happens. 
Bon Appetit...

http://www.sharkbreak.com/


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

catman82 said:


> so its possible to catch a shark from the surf. my friend said he caught a little one before but didnt really belive him. how do i go about catching one i would love to cut the jaws out of maybe mount it.


All you have to do is :fishing: and its inevitable that you will catch a shark. I'm a freakin magnet for those things, Fished Avon this weekend and could keep em off the line. They were only 14" long but everywhere.  I hate sharks, when you catch one , it seems like there are a thousand more right beside that one and if they have any size to em you loose alot rigs. Next thing you know 10min later you have no lines in the water and retying all your rigs. I always get these 3-4 ft ones, especially on any shoal in the bay. It would be way more fun to hook into a 6 ft+ one. I could deal with that.  BTW TA your shark looks pretty funny doing the worm. All I could hear was old 80's songs in my head playing with that. I got a needed laugh out of that. Thanks!

Ben


----------



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

where is avon at?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Avon, NC. Just south of the Rhodanthy, waves, salvo area. That would be Hatteras Island.


----------

